

Show HN: Text-Adventures with Markdown, Mustache, JavaScript, and Gist - potomak
https://github.com/potomak/gist-txt

======
potomak
Author here: this is a project inspired by Twine[0] and bl.ocks.org[1].

Note: the first game made with this tool is an AdventureJam[2] entry[3], you
can play with it at [http://j.mp/play-routine](http://j.mp/play-routine)

It's also a great way to start collaborating on a JavaScript open source
project, see [https://github.com/potomak/gist-
txt/labels/help%20wanted](https://github.com/potomak/gist-
txt/labels/help%20wanted).

[0] [http://twinery.org/](http://twinery.org/)

[1] [http://bl.ocks.org/](http://bl.ocks.org/)

[2]
[http://jams.gamejolt.io/adventurejam](http://jams.gamejolt.io/adventurejam)

[3]
[http://jams.gamejolt.io/adventurejam/games/routine/59416](http://jams.gamejolt.io/adventurejam/games/routine/59416)

